# Impulse Buy - Puntius denisonii



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm not one that normally buys a fish on impulse, normally I obsess over each addition for weeks but I could not resist, the price was just to right for a fish I wanted but was unsure of, and easily dismissed when normally $45 ea. I caved and picked up 6 Puntius denisonii. Right now they are hanging out in a 20L, they are still small at 2.5" so for right now they have space.

I'd like to move them to the 120 but:

-The 120 is open topped. Do these fish jump?

-I have discus and angels as the focal point fish. The Angels I can part with having little remorse. The discus however stay. Do they mix? 

-Tank temp is 82-84F, to much for the Puntius denisonii?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

These fish do come from Southern India which probably means it's rather cooler than 82F, though I read that they can survive in 81F.

This a peaceful schooling fish that does better with smaller fish, it tends to become nervous around active fish, which probably doesn't apply to Discus since they are rather timid themselves.

I never heard accounts of these jumping, as they are rather timid.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

After this morning's loss of my single Roseline, I'd still like to try again with them...I paid full retail ($39) for the fish, which had been in the LFS tank for about three months, so this loss was rather painful to my wallet. If I special order he'll drop the price to $27 but that's still steep. If someone would give me an awesome deal like you got it'd be a lot easier to bite the bullet.

For now I think I'll concentrate on getting my new 20H up and running before I invest any more on fish for my other tanks.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Is it true this fish is a variant of an SAE? Basically the same in it's eating algae habits, yet more colorful.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

They do jump - Luis lost some that way I think. Mine are in an open
top tank and I havent lost one to jumping yet.

They're not related to SAEs - that was a myth early on when this
fish first started showing up. They're typical barbs - they'll nibble
on soft plants - stargrass being a favorite meal. They'll also nip the
fins of slower moving fish.


----------

